# حيلة بسيطة لفتح كود بعض تسجيلات السيارات



## noorsat1980 (2 يوليو 2009)

حيلة بسيطة لفتح كود بعض تسجيلات السيارات 
يتم رفع الاغطيه من على الجهاز وتوصيل التغزيه له 
نصل سلك للشاسيه والطرف الاخر بايدينا
نبحث عن البروسيسور ستجد بلوره كرستاليه بجانب البرسيسور والتى تعمل كقاعده زمنيه للبرسيسور
حاول ملامسه طرفى البلوره بشكل سريع ومتكرر
تلاحظ تغيرفى الارقام على الواجهه الرقميه 
بعد محاولتين او اكثر سوف يفتح الكود ويعمل الجهاز طبيعى ولكن بمجرد فصل التيار سوف تعود لوضع الاقفال 0
2- اسهل طريقه لفك كود مسجل السياره او اى ايبروم هى 0
فى اى جهاز يوجد بروسيسور ابحث عن بياناته على البورده 0يوجد pin مكتوب عليه reset اذا كان مكتوب عليه low يتم توصيله الى الارضى
لمده 30 ثانيه اما اذا كان مكتوب عليه high وصله الى جهد 5 فولت فقط لنفس المده السابقه مع العلم انه يجب ان يكون الجهاز غلى وضع on 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى الشرح ببساطه لكى نستفيد جميعا ( جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا وان يصلح ما بين ايدينا )تستخدم لللاجهزه \
blaupunkt وكذلك بيونير و تيوتا و خى فى سى ودايو و CLARION 
وان شاء الله سوف اتابع شرح \
طريقه استخراج الكود 
طريقه ادخال الكود عن طريق مفاتيح الكاسيت 
كيفيه الغاء الشفره وطريقه اعادتها للانواع التى ذكرتها 
ندعوا الله ان يستفيد الجميع مما انعم الله علينا من علم ويصلح ما بين ايدينا جميعا:1:


----------



## الملك العقرب111 (3 يوليو 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجدا


----------



## محمدعبدالعباس حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررجدا


----------



## رضا البقلى (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
تقبل مرورى


----------



## abdulhafidf (11 يوليو 2009)

مششششششششششششكوووووووووررررررر عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلى الـــــــــــــــــــجهددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (20 يوليو 2009)

بقولك ايه يا باشمهندس 
انا ليا خبرات في فتح الخزن والابواب المغلقة وتعطيل اجهزة الانذار سواء للشقق او السيارات وفتح الدجيتال لوك وحل شفراته
اتمني ان تراسلني اذا كنت ترغب في مشاركتي


----------



## عمرو 35 (20 يوليو 2009)

معلومه قيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------

